# Greece



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Planning for Greece next year. Anyone know what the weather like April May and June


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hot :wink: 

Bob


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

:wink: not quite sure why this is in Satellite TV. Anyway, as per Bob the normal answer would be 'hot' but it depends where in Greece you intend to go. Greece, like Italy, covers over 1500 Kms. of latitude, and the weather is accordingly very variable, especially in the Spring/early summer.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Patsy;

We spent a month there in our van in Jun01 (Peloponese) and 6 weeks in Apr/May02 (mainland & Peloponese), both times it was lovely and hot with a few overcast days and just the occasional light shower. We found that overall, the Peloponese had better weather than mainland Greece. I'd say spring or autumn are the times to go to avoid the hoards.

Plenty of good Greece stoppovers in the MHF campsite database :wink: 

pete


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for the replies Plan to stay in the Peloponese area then over to Crete Cannot understand the Sat TV subject myself.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Patsy said:


> Thank you for the replies Plan to stay in the Peloponese area then over to Crete Cannot understand the Sat TV subject myself.


Hi Patsy,

We plan to be in Crete in April/May after wintering in Turkey, we will leave home at the end of December.

I've got a list of free camping spots in the Peloponnese, it's a bit dated but it might help you. It's a very good time to be in southern Greece. Be aware that Greece gets very busy over the Easter Holiday also at Greek Easter which is usually about 2 weeks later or there abouts.

Do you intend to go overland to Greece or take the ferry?

Don


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don Madge.

You say you winter in Turkey. Could you please tell us whereabouts in turkey you go to, and what are the temps there as we have been told it is cold during the winter. 

Many Thanks.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

we are aslo thinking of going early May via Venice it will be our first venture to this neck of the woods

Patsy4


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

You will be interested in this thread as well Patsy

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=49705


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Would appreciate any stopovers you have Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

teensvan said:


> Hi Don Madge.
> 
> You say you winter in Turkey. Could you please tell us whereabouts in turkey you go to, and what are the temps there as we have been told it is cold during the winter.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve & Ann,

I've been told a few times it's cold in Turkey in the winter usually by people who have never been there. I suppose it is if you venture into the mountains.

One needs to get along the med coast past Fethiye where the climate is usually kind in the winter months. The further along the coast you go the better the weather is. We usually Potter along the coast to Alanya stopping off in a few place to free camp for a few days at a time.

Water is available in most places, fuel/LPG is more expensive than in the UK but is readily available.

We have gone for weeks sometimes without seeing another motorhome and rarely meet any British ones.

If you need any more info please shout out.

Don


----------

